# What Multiplexer



## Geezer (Nov 4, 2021)

What is your favourite multiplexer? Why? Do you even use one?


----------



## a6h (Nov 4, 2021)

I often use tmux. Why do I prefer tmux to Screen? Screen is GNU!
That's a stupid line of reasoning, but I had to choose one of them


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 4, 2021)

tmux for Bhyve VM's is superdeluxe.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2021)

Used screen for many years, on FreeBSD and on Solaris. Some day tmux came along and it looked to be a little easier to configure, tried it and now I rarely use screen (only when tmux isn't available).


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 4, 2021)

vigole said:


> Screen is GNU!
> That's a stupid line of reasoning


Not at all. This GNU religion became really weird in the last decade.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 4, 2021)

If it is GNU versus BSD license, another poll on a similar thread: Thread sudo-or-doas.82795


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2021)

For me the license was an added benefit but not the reason why I switched from screen(1) to tmux(1).


----------



## tingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Why do people continue to ask these kind of questions: "what is your favorite X or Y?" - it implies that there exist a favorite tool in all situations. Any good user of tools knows that there are multiple tools, and they have both strengths and weaknesses, and knows in which situation which tool is "best".

I use tmux as my multiplexer many places, for example for console access for my bhyve virtual machines. I use screen, mostly for serial port access when I need that.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 6, 2021)

tingo said:


> Why do people continue to ask these kind of questions: "what is your favorite X or Y?"


That's called communication. The purpose of a forum.



tingo said:


> it implies that there exist a favorite tool in all situations.


No. It's just small talk.


----------



## aragats (Nov 6, 2021)

When I need something for everyday work I don't care about the license. The productivity is more important.
I use _screen_ since it supports serial terminals as well, which I need to communicate with ARM-based devices.


----------



## Jose (Nov 6, 2021)

tingo said:


> Why do people continue to ask these kind of questions: "what is your favorite X or Y?" - it implies that there exist a favorite tool in all situations.


You answer your own question in your very next sentence.


tingo said:


> Any good user of tools knows that there are multiple tools, and they have both strengths and weaknesses, and knows in which situation which tool is "best".


Exactly. One of the best ways to make an informed decision is to ask for the opinion of people you trust and respect.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm using screen. Why? Because it's the tool I've learned first, and when I learned it Tmux was not written yet. So I stuck with it. 

It does what I need, and until there's a reason for me to have a look at Tmux I'll probably stick with what I know.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 6, 2021)

Never used a multiplexer. I use X and multiple terminal emulators.

Edit: I use x11/rxvt-unicode which can be started in daemon mode to serve multiple terminal clients.





						Use URxvt Daemon Mode to Decrease The Resources Usage
					

Use daemon mode in URxvt to decrease the resources usage of several instance of terminals, also how to register URxvtc to Debian Alternatives entry




					addy-dclxvi.github.io


----------



## tuxador (Nov 6, 2021)

Does Emacs count as a (valid) answer? Because I often run different "windows' in my work


----------



## Geezer (Nov 7, 2021)

tuxador said:


> Does Emacs count as a (valid) answer? Because I often run different "windows' in my work


No. The whole idea of a multiplexer is that you can close down the terminal and it keeps going.


----------



## tuxador (Nov 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> No. The whole idea of a multiplexer is that you can close down the terminal and it keeps going.


hmm i think that emacs (daemon) meets this criteria


----------



## mark_j (Nov 7, 2021)

Screen because it was the first and I'm a long time user of it. Habits are hard to break. 
Why use it? Historical. When doing adminstration & support over a dial-up connection you learn screen is essential for recovering once your connection dies.
Nowadays I just like to keep things running in the background.
I'll use tmux if I have to, though.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 7, 2021)

tuxador said:


> hmm i think that emacs (daemon) meets this criteria



Gosh, well. I will have to add it to the list.

I have always disliked emacs, but its supporters say it can do everything. Bet it can't make a good cup of tea.


----------



## tuxador (Nov 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Gosh, well. I will have to add it to the list.
> 
> I have always disliked emacs, but its supporters say it can do everything. Bet it can't make a good cup of tea.


Here is a good article about emacs as a tmux replacement.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I have always disliked emacs, but its supporters say it can do everything.


Emacs is nice but it lacks a good editor.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 7, 2021)

tuxador said:


> Here is a good article



Gave up on it when it mentioned lisp.


----------



## tuxador (Nov 8, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Emacs is nice but it lacks a good editor.


I strongly agree, that's why evil-mode is a must.
I use emacs-doom "distribution" and i find it near perfect.


----------



## Jose (Nov 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Gave up on it when it mentioned lisp.


Gave up on it when it wouldn't display on Firefox Klar.


----------

